# New guy here



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all i got invited here by Tigger .Some of you know me ,but most dont i guess .Here´s a brief intro of myself .i´m 45 yrs old & living in Sweden Europe 
I´ve been making baits for about 15 years ,anything from mormuskas to creatures in lead to crankbaits in all kinds of wood &:T gear like planers rodholders etc
I hope to be able to contribute & help in this forum .


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I would really like to see some of your work.  Those mormuskas are they a type of jig?


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome, I look foward to seeing your work.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet mother of mary, there goes the neighbourhood, letting a crazy viking in here , really glad to see you here swede, this is a great site, good bunch of guys with some serious talent, they will also love you work and tips/insights

Etch


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the board. We are looking forward to seeing your additions.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the board


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome Swede.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Swede,

Glad to see you here....good bunch of guys.

Rod


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Swede. Glad you made it.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad you registered! It will be fun!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard Swede..can't wait to see your spin on lure making.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------

